# three embryo transfer



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

i`m 29, and had 4failed ICSI, some showed low response and last one low fertilisation, having 5th ICSI short protocol this  time, 

always had one or two embryo transfer, based on my ICSI history what is the criteria on transferring three embryos?


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

tanisha said:


> i`m 29, and had 4failed ICSI, some showed low response and last one low fertilisation, having 5th ICSI short protocol this time,
> 
> always had one or two embryo transfer, based on my ICSI history what is the criteria on transferring three embryos?


Hello,

The law in this country is very clear, that only women over 40 years of age can have three embryos put back. This changed a few years ago as there were too many multiple pregancies which can be very difficult, particularly the triplet pregnancies.

Looking at your cycle history - remember that a choice of one or two embryos from a good group should give you a good chance at your age. Hopefully this cycle will get you a good selection and you will have a really good ET.

best wishes


----------

